# problemi con il comando su [risolto]

## pigreco

Salve,

ho un problema  con in comando 'su' che non riesco a risolvere, premetto che è causa di un mio grossolano errore...  :Embarassed: 

Qualche tempo fà stavo lavorando come root su di un mio server web e cercando di ripristinare i permessi su di una cartella con il comando

```
 chmod -R apache:apache ./
```

ho omesso il 

```
.
```

 e quindi mi è partito il comando dalla radice del sistema, l'ho arrestato subito ma il danno era fatto...mea culpa  :Crying or Very sad: 

Dato che ho un server identico e con lo stesso sistema li ho messi a confronto e ho cercato di ripristinare i permessi corretti in ogni cartella o file di sistema spulciando i due filesystem.

Il server funziona senza problemi, ho anche riavviato senza conseguenze, ma dal famigerato giorno non riesco + ad effettuare un passaggio da utente normale a utente root con il classico 

```
su
```

allora ho aggiunto l'utente a wheel e rimediato con un 

```
sudo su
```

 e password utente, che funziona correttamente.

Qualcuno mi sa suggerire cosa non va e come ripristinare il comando 'su'?

Grazie in anticipo, saluti,

MaurizioLast edited by pigreco on Tue Oct 27, 2009 10:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## devilheart

su deve avere il setuid abilitato, essere di proprietà di root, poter essere eseguito da quelli che hanno il permesso di cambiare utente (nella maggior parte dei casi il gruppo proprietario è wheel ed è disattivata l'esecuzione da parte di other)

----------

## pigreco

molitissime grazie,  ripristinato il comando su

----------

